# Bunch of guys on Saltfork



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I got a call from a good friend asking if I was one of the guy's out on Saltfork yesterday.
He said he road out to the dam launch at Saltfork and there was several boat's out with many truck's with boat trailers in the parking lot. Hoping to hear a report on a fishing report !

Wish I was one of them. If I was younger I would be.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

They were there but I couldn't get them to hit. Only caught one 17" eye the last two days. I did catch a nice musky yesterday. Also seen a couple of other musky' caught.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

My last day to work as I am retiring again for the final time is 1/5/18. I guarantee you that if there is open water at Tappan after that day I will be on it....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Specwar said:


> My last day to work as I am retiring again for the final time is 1/5/18. I guarantee you that if there is open water at Tappan after that day I will be on it....


Congrats


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It was also opening day of duck season. Some of the trucks and trailers were probably duck hunters.


----------

